# First person defender youtube



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Many of us spend plenty of money putting ourselves in a position of being able to protect ourselves. Guns, ammo, range time, are all great starts. What about training? I recently checked into the cost of a carbine course.....for a weekend of training I anticipate the cost would be over $1k. 

My next best option is video training, it is not the same as in person 1 on 1, but it is affordable if you watch, absorb, and replicate in practice sessions. Check out YouTube the First Person Defender series. I am not affiliated with the series in any manner other than an end line viewer. I found it to be good food for thought at the very least.


----------

